# Free The Weed Petition.



## cnl491 (Jul 16, 2007)

Alright well its a petition..and its for the legalization of bud..or at least decrimnalized..heres the site..so sign an spread!!
Free The Weed Petition


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2007)

i doubt that will do anything.
they will take a look at it and go "hahahha, bin it"


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 17, 2007)

cnl491 said:


> Alright well its a petition..and its for the legalization of bud..or at least decrimnalized..heres the site..so sign an spread!!
> Free The Weed Petition


I'm not going to sign to legalise it, this would mean tax being put on it, and lots of other government costs so they get their share.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 17, 2007)

sign it anyway, what's it going to hurt?

just give false info


----------



## Token (Jul 18, 2007)

I think when weed is made legal It will be at coffee shops where they could/will tax it, but as for growing at home i think it would be just like alchol/beer you can make your own but you try to sell they bust you. the governemt can't tax you on growing tomattos peppers tobacco they can tax and will you on selling it. But it might not keep them from tring but Norml has got an eye for that.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 18, 2007)

Token said:


> I think when weed is made legal It will be at coffee shops where they could/will tax it, but as for growing at home i think it would be just like alchol/beer you can make your own but you try to sell they bust you. the governemt can't tax you on growing tomattos peppers tobacco they can tax and will you on selling it. But it might not keep them from tring but Norml has got an eye for that.


What is the score with tobacco, tobacco is legal right, but to grow it, probably not. You would probably have to pay to be able to get your license to grow.

The only time it will become comletely legal is when the government is happy that they will make their share of it.

I dont get it myself its just a plant ffs, all this fuss over a plant. Its not like human kind created it, it was here before us in some way or another.


----------



## Token (Jul 18, 2007)

Maybe i just thought about what nixon did, with the drug act he put in effect classifing each drug and giving them rules and rugulations.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

There is a huge process involved in making weed legal to the point of public sale the first and Most Important step is for the FDA and the American Pharmalogical society (which is not an organization to my knowledge just a term used to identify pharmacies and drug companies as a whole) to re-class it. It is currently a Class1 Narcotic which means it is a drug with a heavy potential for abuse and serves no medical purpose.( which has already been disproven countless times) the tablet and capsule form (IE marinol, drobinal) Is a Class2 Narcotic which means the potential for abuse is there but so are some medical purposes other class2's are drugs like Lortab's, Percocets, and Xanex. Cocaine and heroin are class1 Narcotics If norml would stop petitioning congress and LEO agencies to legalize it and start pushing the FDA to re-class it say with tobacco or maybe even over the counter meds they would effectively remove the power from the Feds and all law enforcement for that matter to do anything at all about it. I support norml and other similar groups but they are going about it the wrong way the FDA reclasses drugs all the time which is why certain drugs are easier to get prescriptions for than they were say 10 years ago. if it were reclassed then Federal laws would be much easier to change because they would no longer serve a purpose why would something the FDA deems as safe and non addictive be illegal to posses?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jul 19, 2007)

maybe we should concentrate on electing public officials who are sick and are good candidates for medical marijuana.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 19, 2007)

ThatPirateGuy said:


> There is a huge process involved in making weed legal to the point of public sale the first and Most Important step is for the FDA and the American Pharmalogical society (which is not an organization to my knowledge just a term used to identify pharmacies and drug companies as a whole) to re-class it. It is currently a Class1 Narcotic which means it is a drug with a heavy potential for abuse and serves no medical purpose.( which has already been disproven countless times) the tablet and capsule form (IE marinol, drobinal) Is a Class2 Narcotic which means the potential for abuse is there but so are some medical purposes other class2's are drugs like Lortab's, Percocets, and Xanex. Cocaine and heroin are class1 Narcotics If norml would stop petitioning congress and LEO agencies to legalize it and start pushing the FDA to re-class it say with tobacco or maybe even over the counter meds they would effectively remove the power from the Feds and all law enforcement for that matter to do anything at all about it. I support norml and other similar groups but they are going about it the wrong way the FDA reclasses drugs all the time which is why certain drugs are easier to get prescriptions for than they were say 10 years ago. if it were reclassed then Federal laws would be much easier to change because they would no longer serve a purpose why would something the FDA deems as safe and non addictive be illegal to posses?


Good point but who runs the FDA? The gov't right? I could be wrong but that is what I thought. I wish I could believe the reclassification thing but it would never fly. The common non-smoker isn't really informed like us. Some of them believe the hype. As for cocaine, did you know they use it in medical procedures? It's all about the dollar IMO, just my opinion. Why would the gov't legalize it when the guys with the money make synthetic THC (pharma. companies).


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 19, 2007)

I also read a couple of years back that the most likely canidates to grow the plants would be the big tobacco companies like Philip Morris. And I would have to think that you would have to have a license to grow it. The gov't not going to legalize it unless they get something out of it. The federal gov't makes alot of money off the drug trade/drug war it creates jobs etc.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 19, 2007)

Most if not all illegal drugs today were once legal. WHY? because man took over, thats exactly why.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 19, 2007)

errrrr......I mean they are now illega because of man.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 19, 2007)

exactly it's about control. And unless the gov't controls it, it won't be legal.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 19, 2007)

you're exactly right, WE our own enemy.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 19, 2007)

but with that being said Im totally about legalizing marijuana. It really does serve it's purpose....So many can benefit from marijuana but yet they are so hooked on painkillers and what not. Its our own people that destroy it for all of us, it has so many reliefs for so many problems, ailments, sicknesses ......you all know what im sayin.....YET we are brought up to think it's wrong. Its a fuckedc up governnment we live under.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 20, 2007)

There is no doubt the government is in control Of the FDA. But in order to legalize it its still HAS to be reclassed as It is Illegal to posses a class I narcotic even if there are no laws that specifically mention it so they could "legalize" weed but without reclassing it still wont be legal.
And yes if it was legalized Big TObacco would most certainly be the largest producer...we can only Pray that there is an American Spirits brand because that would be the only one without dangerous additives


----------



## ozstone (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you guys in the States or elsewhere have a town or an event that is a known gathering place for Pot smokers, In Australia we have a town called Nimbin which is in New South Wales, I have never been there but know people who have and they tell me that you cant walk down the main street and have been walking for more than a minute and you will be approached asking if you need some smoke.
Apparently the Local hippie organization and the local Police have eradicated any Hard Drug Problems through co-operation and the coppers turn a blind eye to small time weed smokers, I have also heard that while small amounts are easy to find for sale, larger supply like even ounces can be nearly impossible to find. I find it fascinating, we have fairly draconian laws here too in relation to Pot but this example makes me ask if an organization or group can be formed in a responsible manner and behave responsibly may be this could be a way around it.


----------



## cnl491 (Jul 20, 2007)

yea i know a place like that here...well its just people chillin n smokin..n the police get along wit everone because they just know its weed and since they know that they know we aint going crazy...so they just dont bother..all they do is wave..and soon hopfully it be like that everywere!!


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 20, 2007)

It cant be too hard to find ounces and what not...the peope that sell have to buy more than nickel and dyme bags at the time.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 20, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Some of them believe the hype. As for cocaine, did you know they use it in medical procedures?


Those were some odd times.

I remember my grandmother used to have a HUGE jar of pharmaceutical grade cocaine that she took as a pain reliever.

It is funny how things are.


I don't even think I would have a huge problem with the government taxing it. Weed prices are INCREDIBLY jacked up because of its legality, if companies would sell good marijuana for a reasonable price, that would blow out the illegal activities surrounding the smuggling of marijuana.

The prohibition of alcohol did not stop the manufacturing and distribution of alcohol, the cost of sugar did. Criminal activity rises because of pot. People get shot over stashes, homes are broken because of how it is negatively portrayed.

For every honest joe growing his own bud, there are dozens of crime rings that make a fortune off of the stuff. I say, we give the power back to the people and away from gangs.

I hate gang activity.

I hate REAL drug activity.

I hate the persecution to marijuana users.

I hate the draconian laws that the United States employs, which only make more illicit activity *thrive.*

When will the state realize that they are just wasting money and time busting potheads? Something needs to change.





Did I mention that I am going to law school?


----------



## Spliff Master (Aug 2, 2007)

I fthey made it legal, Id have no reason to enjoy amsterdam anymore other than all the girls.


----------



## f*kt up (Aug 4, 2007)

Spliff Master said:


> I fthey made it legal, Id have no reason to enjoy amsterdam anymore other than all the girls.


Think we are on the same page bud
If it was legal then it would take the risk away.

Bit like CB radio,when that was made legal it turned to shit !

Cant really see them ever making it legal.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 8, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I'm not going to sign to legalise it, this would mean tax being put on it, and lots of other government costs so they get their share.


Soo..they tax everything in this world.. so idc.. plus.. delaware doesnt tax ..move there =]


----------



## chemicalsmoker (Aug 13, 2007)

Well if it was up to me i would like weed to be legal to use and smoke but if its made for sale it might lose its value and crime would probably certainly go up in status so you gotta look at the ins/outs of this matter now as for the gov/ they will tax no matter what they just havent found a good excuse to make it legal and tax it since their is some in this world the go against the natural herbs of nature :S


----------



## Token (Aug 13, 2007)

chemicalsmoker said:


> Well if it was up to me i would like weed to be legal to use and smoke but if its made for sale it might lose its value and crime would probably certainly go up in status so you gotta look at the ins/outs of this matter now as for the gov/ they will tax no matter what they just havent found a good excuse to make it legal and tax it since their is some in this world the go against the natural herbs of nature :S


Ok I can't take it anymore, this is the second post i've read that you say if weed was llegal that crime would rise, 1 Why is crime going to go up if weed is llegal no one is getting busted, so crime should go down. 2 how they can tax it is just like they did in the 1800s at coffee shops.


----------



## gutter8 (Aug 20, 2007)

even if they tax the hell out of weed u still would be able to grow without looking behind ur back all the dam time


----------



## Teknique70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Look, you can brew your own alcohol but not everyone that drinks brews their own...Do you know why? because people are mostly lazy and just want to goto the store and buy it because it takes time and energy. But some people do brew because its a fun little hobby for them and you dont see them selling their brew to other people because the other ppl can just goto the store and buy it.

The same would happen with weed if it was legalized.... People who wanted to grow would and people who didn't want to take the time and energy to grow wouldn't they would go to the store and get it....

Plus imagine how crazy the weed would be if giant corps like phillip morris with all their money to have giant warehouses with the best lights and methods to grow... and they could hhire scientists to creates new strains of super weeds...Itd be amazing so much that people probobly wouldn't want to grow as much because they could get some crazy ass shit at the store...

Plus we all know that the govt could tax it just like beer or cigs and make their money plus all the pharmaceutical companys making money...

It would also help unclog the courts so the justice can be served to the real criminals commiting violent crimes...

It's win win for everyone

You dig?

Peace
-Tek


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2007)

Slowly but surely marijuana is becoming more and more common nowadays. I do believe one day it will be legalized(as it should be) but I just don't know if it will be in our generation. The best bet is move to a state where it is tolerable.


----------

